# Buy canon gear from the States (for Europe)



## webexpert (Sep 13, 2012)

I am planning of buyina a 5d m3 and I am considering if it is cheaper to flight to USA and buy it from there. The price is much cheaper even if we add the cost of the trip and the customs will allow a dslr if it is not closed in its box as brand new. What is your opinion? Also another option to buy it from Dubai where it is again much cheaper. Any personal experience? Will the guarantee be valid in EU?


----------



## chasn (Sep 13, 2012)

There are reputable ( I think ) dealers in the UK who import, some from the US some from Hong Kong, possibly breaking up kits, bolting on longer warranties who sell at very good prices. Obviously not as good as buying from a Canon authorised dealer but then there are some difficulties with buying in the US or Dubai and importing yourself ( I don't think throwing the box away gets you off a potential import duty liabilty)


----------



## Basti187 (Sep 13, 2012)

I went to New York in April to buy a 5dm3 alongside with a lot of other gear, we just got everything out of the boxes and actually made it look like we ve used the gear before (put stickers on the case etc.) You just have to be smart, I mean we didn't even get checked on the way back to the UK, just get your story right and you should be fine. You'll have to throw away all the warranty stuff etc. though otherwise if they check you, you're screwed i guess


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

Throw away the warrantee stuff? I realize you guy think we are savages, but there is this thing in America called the mail.


----------



## zim (Sep 13, 2012)

5D3 body only

Mathers UK - £2469 inc vat and Warrenty = $3975

bhphoto - $3,459.00

That's a difference of $516 [email protected] £320

cheapest flight is going to be around £300


If your in EU and paying way higher than those prices wouldn't it be cheaper to easyjet it to UK?

If you are in UK What am I missing?


----------



## Basti187 (Sep 13, 2012)

you can get a 5dm3 from digitalrev for £2139 ($3450) imported into UK without any charges, just saying...


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about customs much, just post the flattened box, manuals, receipt etc to someone you know back home and take an old lens and carry case to bring it back in so it's not too obvious.

Warranty is the reason I wouldn't do it, I think only lenses have an international warranty (some of them). As chasn suggested I'd be looking for a reputable grey market dealer, something half-way between the price and support. That's what I do in Australia, never had a problem myself but a friend that had a warranty problem got his camera back from the same place and repaired fine in a little over a week, and that was a non-pro that wouldn't have been eligible for any CPS loaners etc anyway.


----------



## Basti187 (Sep 13, 2012)

i know it's contradictory but you have to way the options of" getting caught and paying" vs. "warranty in the us"


----------



## hediz (Sep 13, 2012)

At Stockmann, authorized Canon Dealer, in Finland you can get a 5D mkIII for 2899€

https://stockmann.com/p/fi/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-digitaalijarjestelmakameran-runko/298460?itemId=298461

Only problem is you need to pick it up there or have someone do it for you


----------



## Forceflow (Sep 13, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> I wouldn't worry about customs much, just post the flattened box, manuals, receipt etc to someone you know back home and take an old lens and carry case to bring it back in so it's not too obvious.



I would be careful about this. Customs often can in fact identify bodies via serial numbers and check their origin. Then it really doesn't matter if it looks used or even if you have already successfully taken it into and out of the country once. Every time you go through customs with that body it might be checked and then they will want to see proof that you paid taxes for it. If you cannot provide that you may be charged with tax evasion which is a SERIOUS crime in some European countries.

Chances might be low, but I find the risk of having a *criminal record* too big a gamble for this...


----------



## hediz (Sep 13, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about customs much, just post the flattened box, manuals, receipt etc to someone you know back home and take an old lens and carry case to bring it back in so it's not too obvious.
> ...



This would be interestin to see, I dont see that the Swedish customs are allowed to do this but I can be wrong. if you buy within EU there should be no problems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2012)

Basti187 said:


> I went to New York in April to buy a 5dm3 alongside with a lot of other gear, we just got everything out of the boxes and actually made it look like we ve used the gear before (put stickers on the case etc.) You just have to be smart, I mean we didn't even get checked on the way back to the UK, just get your story right and you should be fine.



Way to advocate breaking the law. Next, are you going to suggest that the OP rob a bank to fund the overseas purchase and illegal importation of the camera?


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about customs much, just post the flattened box, manuals, receipt etc to someone you know back home and take an old lens and carry case to bring it back in so it's not too obvious.
> ...


Yes sorry my advice was probably too nonchalant. Being from the UK you will probably get deported to Australia, and I've heard they only have fosters beer and Nikon cameras.


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 13, 2012)

webexpert said:


> I am planning of buyina a 5d m3 and I am considering if it is cheaper to flight to USA and buy it from there. The price is much cheaper even if we add the cost of the trip and the customs will allow a dslr if it is not closed in its box as brand new. What is your opinion? Also another option to buy it from Dubai where it is again much cheaper. Any personal experience? Will the guarantee be valid in EU?



Like others have said: don't - unless you're willing to pay at your local customs and are in it for the trip mostly. Chances of getting caught? I don't know. And I don't know what you're local duties and rules are. But I'm pretty sure a $3000 camera is out of the custom-free range.

I've witnessed once how German customs officers checked every passenger on a flight from Hong Kong, entering every serial number of every electronic device into a database for checking the POS or whatever. Looked like an expensive day for quite a few people.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 13, 2012)

You could go to Guernsey or Jersey. Tax Haven and not £600 for a flight.

Put it this way all people outside Britain.

5DMKIII with the 24-105mm is £3,500 or $5,600 dollars in UK.

In America the same kit is $4,100 or £2800! For you yanks to understand that is $1500 or £700 more for the same camera. 

Again with the 24-70 MKII £2,200 or $3500!!! 
In america it is $2,300 or £1426 an £800 saving. Much more than 20% import tax.

In america you could buy a 5DMKIII with a 24-70MKII for the same price as the 5DMKIII with the 24-105mm lens kit over in the UK!!! 

ITS RIDICULOUS!!!!! 

I dont care who you are but those savings are huge savings. Would take what an extra couple of months to afford?

It makes complete sense with the money you save you could have a week in NYC or which ever city of choice. Its sad but if your going over to America and are a photographer its what happens, as I would prefer to buy things in the UK but the prices are just stupid in comparison.

The chances of being stopped at customs for a camera are very very low. Could you imagine if they stopped everyone for electronics? I brought this iPad for the journey with my iPod and iPhone... macbook... camera... never happens.


----------



## gary (Sep 13, 2012)

Just two things about the prices that are being mentioned and customs. 
In the UK the price includes VAT and in the US the price doesn't include sales tax that would be added at the point of sale, this varies by State, in California its 8.75% . You can try and claim it back but good luck with that, its likely you will have died of old age by the time you receive it. 
I travel frequently between Los Angeles and Heathrow and can't recall the last time I saw a customs officer in the customs zone


----------



## luoto (Sep 13, 2012)

It is strange finding official product in Finland cheaper than the UK I can tell you!

Wonder how Customs and their fabled serial number checker would handle second hand kit? Might be import but... Ok a new 5d3 with a shutter count of 500 might be hard to explain.


----------



## JEAraman (Sep 13, 2012)

As far as Dubai prices go.. youi might get a good deal on bodies.. but the 24-70 II ... $2555.

you decide.


----------



## zim (Sep 13, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Put it this way all people outside Britain.
> 
> 5DMKIII with the 24-105mm is £3,500 or $5,600 dollars in UK.
> 
> In America the same kit is $4,100 or £2800! For you yanks to understand that is $1500 or £700 more for the same camera.



£3500 less vat @ 20% £700 = £2800

VAT is the issue not Canon, unless my sums are wrong 

PS £3169 with just a quick look on http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod2678.html, best lowest price has been £3014 but that was probably Amazon so won't count that. So you could argue, taking vat out of the equation, it's actually cheaper in UK?


----------



## webexpert (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions.

Concerning Dubai, I remembered that in the duty free shops, canon gear was much cheaper compared to large e-commerce shops in UK and Germany (possibly because there is no tax) and it is perfectly legal to buy from duty free shops and not pay any extra taxes but I don't know what the guarantee covers. Does anybody have any experience with e-shops in that area so we can check the prices outside the duty free area? I have tried google but I couldn't find any ecommerce shop with prices.
I believe that if I can save more than 600 euros it is worth to visit the place, stay there and make some architectural photos for these money. 
Another question is the price differences in VAT among european countries. It varies from 15% in Luxemburg to 25% in Denmark and Sweden (according to Amazon). Since I am buying from Greece (23%) I believe it is better to buy from an e-shop in Luxemburg for example and save some money. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## optikus (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I think the discussion here is ok with some small hints:

Bringing expensive electronics into the EU without customs procedures is not so easy as often told. The guys at the customs know what is on in the world. And oif you bring in a rather new camera or lens the know this if the see it. And the extra fee's or legal treatment is not the finest if they get you.

But ...

it's a serious case of calculation: Improt tax into the EU for preferenced countries is low, something like 2% of price + transportation, tax is something like 20% (Germany). But the differences of the sales prices are larger in some cases. Not so different to have the flight payed - but large enough to import thins if you are on holidays in the US or Gulf-Region. And fullfill all customs requirements. The customs officers help you to fill the necessary forms and the payment is easy there, so you do not spend much time there. And all is completely legal, also if you pass the borders later on, you have alle clean and safe papers ...

Jörg


----------

